# New 2014 Think 2 65.1 - FANTASTIC



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's a quick pic of my 2014 Think 2 65.1 in the 858 color scheme. I will post better pics at another time.

This bike is fantastic.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

nice mechanical SR11 .. I was tempted to get one as well BOB color way


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Old school Ambrosio rims, new school SRM.

Nice bike for serious workouts eh!


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Yup... I ride Ambrosio Nemisis as my daily "beaters". Never found anything as reliable and I LOVE riding tubulars. The SRM keeps me honest when training


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's a pic from the other side:


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

beauty thats the colour i would get. holding off for next years aero dogma


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

antihero77 said:


> beauty thats the colour i would get. holding off for next years aero dogma


 what? tell us more!!!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

any changes for 2014?


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

My wife came home the other day and told me she'd ordered me a Dogma frame #814, Italia Gloss.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

itsjon said:


> My wife came home the other day and told me she'd ordered me a Dogma frame #814, Italia Gloss.



You sir have won the wife game


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Donn12 said:


> You sir have won the wife game


Dang, I need to get a wife with more money.

Or she needs a richer husband!


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

AJ88V said:


> Dang, I need to get a wife with more money.
> 
> Or she needs a richer husband!


Or get her a job at a bike shop :aureola:


----------

